# Non-Stick Plastic Liner for Snow Chute on SnowBlower



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

Someone recommended I line the back of the snowblower chute on my 72" ToolCat Snowblower with a thin, white plastic to prevent plugging the chute but I can't remember the type of plastic he mentioned. It is slippery and the snow doesn't stick to it. It is thin and can be easily bent.

Does anyone know the type of slippery plastic I am talking about?

Thanks,

DEWFPO (with a bad memory)


----------

